# Just happened about an hour ago!!!!



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I started a discussion called "same time/same place" earlier asking question on what was happening with yotes behind the house. Lot of you said that it was probably den sites.

Well, I just got through feeding our horses when I could here a sound that I could not figure out. All of the sudden my lab was running up the edge of the pasture grunting, like she was giving it her all. "Rabbit" is what I thought--"NO, IT WAS A BLASTED YOTE HOT ON HER TAIL!!!"---She come straight to me and the yote turned and run away after coming within 50 yards of me. Well needless to say, Turkey season is over for me!!! Starting on the yote tomorrow!!!!
My younger lab had mud on her back as if she had been rolled and she was nervous as all get out.

do you think my dogs got in the yotes territory or do you think the yotes were trying to eat them?


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

Could have been either one. They don't like animals in their territory but they have been known to take domestic animals. I have a Rat terrier and I watch her close outside. I have seen coyotes as close as 50 yards from my house.


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Real territorial during breeding and pup season....more than likely you dog entered "their" territory.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably both would be my guess. She wandered into their territory and they saw her as a threat. There are only two ways for a coyote to deal with a threat, run from it or chase it and eat it. So you probably better keep her under wraps till you get the problem resolved or they move on, which may be a while if there is a good food source for them and the pups that they will probably be raising soon. Do you have a decoy?


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

no decoy -- youngdon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Shoot a crow (if they are in season) yank out a couple of tail feathers and tie them to a stick or wire that is pushed in the ground so that they will hang down and move in the wind right at ground level. It works great, I've even used a piece of brown cloth, I forgot my decoy at the house and only had a rag that I tied to a stick, I got two coyotes and a fox (should have been two fox) that day.


----------

